# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Ik heb meer behoefte aan een warm sociaal netwerk

## Leontien

> Een kwart van de Nederlanders mist in mindere of meerdere mate een echte goede vriend of vriendin.


Nu.nl

Heb jij een sociaal netwerk waar je op terug kan vallen als het even tegenzit? Of heb je er juist behoefte aan en mis je het? Waardoor zou het komen dat er zoveel mensen zijn die weinig of niet een warm sociaal netwerk hebben en hier wel naar verlangen?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Strandvogel

Ikzelf heb nauwelijks een sociaal netwerk, helaas. Heb 2 echte vriendinnen, maar die hebben ook hun eigen leven en als je langdurige klachten/problemen hebt luisteren ze niet meer zo....
Want als sommige dingen niet op te lossen zijn, dan ben je sneluitgepraat of het wordt een herhaling.
Ik zou wel graag een wat breder sociall netwerk hebben maar door fysieke problemen kan ik er ook niet op uit..kan me niet aansluiten bij een groep, kan geen vrijwilligerswerk gaan doen.
Voel me enorm eenzaam!
Heb geen familie....
Een man met het syndroom van Asperger en een volwassen zoon die dat ook heeft...
Dochter woont ver weg....
Ik denk dat er weinig mensen zijn met een echt warm sociaal netwerk ( behalve misschien je familie) omdat je ook niet meer economisch van elkaar afhankelijk bent.

----------


## dotito

Ik heb niet echt een sociaal netwerk meer vroeger wel, maar door de jaren heen is ieder zijn eigen leven/gezinnetje gaan leiden en dan komt dat er minder van. Heb wel nog één goede vriend en vriendin waar ik altijd terecht kan en dat vind ik ook zeer belangrijk als je echt op iemand kan rekenen.
Mis ik dat een sociaal netwerk ja en neen, maar ik heb de vrienden van mijn man en dat zijn na al de jaren ook mijn vrienden geworden. Van familie moet ik het niet echt hebben, als ze me echt nodig heb sta ik wel voor ze klaar, maar de band is niet meer zo hecht door omstandigheden.

----------


## anjavd1

Ik lijk een sociaal netwerk te hebben, maar als het tegenzit kan ik niet echt bij iemand terecht. Ikzelf ben een luisterend oor, maar het is moeilijk om zelf een luisterend oor te vinden. Ik verlang erg naar een sociaal netwerk waartoe ik echt behoor.
Ik denk dat de partner hier ook soms een rol inspeelt. Als deze je toelaat sociale contacten te hebben, dan zal je die waarschijnlijk ook kunnen houden. Anders word je al vlug uitgesloten.

----------


## dotito

Vroeger had ik voor velen ook een luisterend oor ook al kwamen ze aanbellen bij mij thuis dat ik bv heel moe was van mijn werk, maakte mij allemaal niet uit. Als ik voor iemand iets kon betekenen deed ik dat. Toen zat ik in de put en had ik een luisteren oor nodig en toen bleek dat ik bijna op niemand kon rekenen, enkel mijn man en nog een mijn goede vriendin en vriend. Ze hadden allemaal wel iets aan de hand, of was dit of dat. Dan heb ik gezegd de mensen waar ik niets aan heb gooi ik gewoon van mijn treintje. En moet zeggen dat ik er tot heden nog steeds geen spijt van heb  :Wink:

----------


## Markies

Ik heb een minimaal/geen sociaalnetwerk. Terwijl ik het wel af en toe fijn zou vinden om bij sommige dingen te horen hoe anderen er over denken of op iemand kan terugvallen. Het maken van nieuwe vrienden/kennissen wordt moeilijk als mensen alleen de buitenkant zien.

----------


## kootje1953

Helaas moet ik me hierbij aansluiten,dat ik geen sociaal net werk heb sinds ik in 2000 voledig afgekeurd ben,en toch ben ik best een sociaal mens en een aardige kerel al zeg ik het zelf Het voelt of dat je door de maatschappij uit gekotst ben,ieder voor zich en god voor ons alle zal maar zeggen.Maar ja wie weet reageer maar en dan zien hoe het loopt intresse!

----------


## Suske'52

@Markies  :Smile:  Idd. mensen verschuilen zich meestal achter hun facade........weinigen geven hun ziel bloot ....daardoor is men dikwijls geconfronteert met verrassingen/ontgoochelingen ...... 

@ do  :Smile: dat luisterend oor zijn.... ken ik  :Wink:  wanneer jij dan even behoefte aan hebt..... om je verhaal te vertellen .....NEEN .... :Mad: geen tijd . 

Ooit vrijwilliger geweest .....deed dit héél graag .....maar afgehaakt door de vele roddels/jaloezie :EEK!:  .......verder gezet....persoonlijk ...

Persoonlijk ....heb ik één goeie vriendin meer dan 40 jaar :Smile:  .....( de ziels verhalen blijven dicht bij ons ) de rest zijn ook vrienden ....maar elk met hun eigen bezig zijn  :Mad:  ....tegenwoordig is niemand nog bereid om te investeren in vriendschap ......men leeft oppervlakkeriger dan vroeger ...mijn mening ...... :Mad:  VRIENDEN .....vrienden .....groot verschil

----------


## jolanda27

Je merkt pas wie je echte vrienden zijn als je het moeilijk hebt. Toen ik erg depressief was en niet meer wist hoe ik hieruit moest komen ben ik 12 weken in een herstellingsoord geweest. Dit is erg goed voor mij geweest. Er zijn vriendinnen geweest die toen het contact aangehouden hebben, en dat is zo belangrijk. Voor mij zijn dat de echte vriendinnen, die je steunen door dik en dun. Je snapt wel dat ik die in ere hou.
Ik heb een lieve man en een leuke dochter, maar echte vriendschap, een sociaal netwerk vind ik erg belangrijk. Vrouwen zijn vaak toch met andere dingen bezig dan mannen. Niets ten nadele van mannen, maar ik heb vaak behoefte aan herkenning. Soms kun je twijfelen aan jezelf, en denken, doe ik dit wel goed? Het is dan heel fijn als je bij elkaar herkenning vind.
Echte belangstelling doet wonderen!

----------


## dotito

> @markies  idd. Mensen verschuilen zich meestal achter hun facade........weinigen geven hun ziel bloot ....daardoor is men dikwijls geconfronteert met verrassingen/ontgoochelingen ...... 
> 
> @ do dat luisterend oor zijn.... Ken ik  wanneer jij dan even behoefte aan hebt..... Om je verhaal te vertellen .....neen ....geen tijd . 
> 
> 
> Tegenwoordig is niemand nog bereid om te investeren in vriendschap ......men leeft oppervlakkeriger dan vroeger ...mijn mening ...... Vrienden .....vrienden .....groot verschil


 Mooi verwoord Suske.......!!

----------


## ben0911

Er zijn vrienden en Vrienden. Echte vrienden tel je op de vingers van 1 hand.
Eigenlijk heb je er ook niet echt veel meer nodig.
Ik heb een redelijk aardig sociaal netwerk. Maar dat zijn niet allemaal Vrienden. En dat hoeft ook niet. Sommige zijn maar een paar maanden in het land, andere op 2000 km afstand.
Een familie lid heeft na heel veel jaren weer een goed kontakt met zijn vader die in het Verre Oosten woont. Ze hebben dagelijks Facebook kontakt en het werkt super.
Niet de deur uit kunnen of andere handicap is geen belemmering sinds we vrijwel allemaal internet hebben.
Word aktief en ga toch op Facebook en MAAK "vrienden" .Uiteidelijk houd je er vast wel 1 echte vriend aan over. Het heet niet voor niets "social media".

Waar je wel aan moet denken: 
Wees extravert, blijf jezelf en volkomen open en eerlijk. In andere woorden zeg wat je meent en ga je niet anders of beter voordoen dan je bent.
Doe je dat niet dan knappen de mensen vroeger of later op je af. 
Meningsverschillen mogen. En als dat iemand niet past gooi je hem/haar van het lijstje.
Dat doet Dotito las ik en ook ik doe dat al jaren.

Probeer positief in het leven te staan zelfs als je alleen maar een internet relatie kunt hebben.

Hulp nodig?
Iemand van ons kan je altijd op weg helpen.

----------


## dotito

> Er zijn vrienden en Vrienden. Echte vrienden tel je op de vingers van 1 hand.
> Eigenlijk heb je er ook niet echt veel meer nodig.
> 
> Word aktief en ga toch op Facebook en MAAK "vrienden" .Uiteidelijk houd je er vast wel 1 echte vriend aan over. Het heet niet voor niets "social media".
> 
> Waar je wel aan moet denken: 
> Wees extravert, blijf jezelf en volkomen open en eerlijk. In andere woorden zeg wat je meent en ga je niet anders of beter voordoen dan je bent.
> Doe je dat niet dan knappen de mensen vroeger of later op je af. 
> 
> ...


 Mooi verwoord Ben  :Wink:

----------


## MissMolly

Ik heb gelukkig een paar goede vrienden, waar ik echt op kan rekenen, en in onze straat hebben we gelukkig ook als buren onderling allemaal goed contact. Als iemand ziek is en urgent iets nodig heeft, of als er een pakje aangepakt moet worden, of als je hulp nodig hebt met een klusje, dan wordt dat altijd opgelost.

In dat opzicht geldt nog steeds dat een goede buur vaak beter is dan een verre vriend.

Ik heb geen ouders meer, ben enig kind en heb zelf ook geen kinderen, maar gelukkig heb ik wel een man, schoonfamilie en voor deze tijd zeer goede sociale contacten.
Maar ik moet zeggen dat ik me ondanks dat soms heel eenzaam kan voelen, nu mijn ouders overleden zijn.

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik heb gelukkig een paar goede vrienden, waar ik echt op kan rekenen, en in onze straat hebben we gelukkig ook als buren onderling allemaal goed contact. Als iemand ziek is en urgent iets nodig heeft, of als er een pakje aangepakt moet worden, of als je hulp nodig hebt met een klusje, dan wordt dat altijd opgelost.
> 
> In dat opzicht geldt nog steeds dat een goede buur vaak beter is dan een verre vriend.
> 
> Ik heb geen ouders meer, ben enig kind en heb zelf ook geen kinderen, maar gelukkig heb ik wel een man, schoonfamilie en voor deze tijd zeer goede sociale contacten.
> Maar ik moet zeggen dat ik me ondanks dat soms heel eenzaam kan voelen, nu mijn ouders overleden zijn.


Hallo MissMolly,
Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je je soms heel eenzaam kunt voelen nu je ouders overleden zijn. Zij zijn de enige mensen (als het goed is!) die onvoorwaardelijk van je houden. 
Groetjes, Jolanda27

----------


## Strandvogel

Hallo Jolanda,

Je zegt het er gelukkig wel bij: je ouders zijn de enige die onvoorwaardelijk van je houden. Ikzelf heb dat niet gehad..van mij werd niet gehouden en ik was ongewenst. Dat draag je je levenlang met je mee..als een litteken dat steeds weer opengereten wordt!
Het blijft een levenslang gemis...niet meer aan-of op te vullen!
Want je hebt geen basic trust!

Het doet mij nog elke dag pijn, in allerlei omstandigheden. Het blijft een levenslange schrijnende pijn.

Strandvogel.

----------


## jolanda27

Beste strandvogel,

Dat vind ik heel erg voor jou. Ik hoop dat je je door mijn reactie niet aangevallen voelt. Ik weet dat het niet voor iedereen vanzelfsprekend is.
Ik hoop dat jij lieve mensen in jou omgeving hebt die jou de liefde en warmte kunnen geven die jij gemist hebt. Dat zou ik je heel graag gunnen. 
Een hele dikke knuffel van mij, Jolanda27

----------


## Strandvogel

De knuffel aanvaard ik heel graag, Jolanda!
En, nee hoor, ik voel me helemaal niet aangevallen. Want je doet het niet naar mij persoonlijk!
En de mensen in mijn omgeving..ach...nee, die kunnen mij niet geven wat ik gemist heb.
Ik heb wél een heel lieve dochter!

----------


## MissMolly

Dikke knuffel, Jolanda, en vooral ook Strandvogel!!
Ik voel met je mee.
Niet alleen vanwege jouw gemis, maar ook omdat je me laat beseffen dat mijn eenzaamheid en mijn gemis een gevolg zijn van wat ik heb verloren, en wat jouw ouders jou ontzegd hebben.
Hoe eenzaam ik soms ook mag zijn, jij laat me beseffen dat ik iets heel kostbaars meegekregen heb, de liefde van mijn ouders.
Ik wens jou heel veel sterkte en heel veel liefde van je ander naasten!!!!!

----------


## jolanda27

Beste MissMolly,
Dat is mooi verwoord. Dank je wel voor hiervoor.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

Misschien een stomme vraag, maar hoe moet je nou bedanken? Ik zie wel "thanks"staan, maar als ik daarop geklikt heb, komt eronder te staan, remove your thanks. Ik weet nog niet goed hoe het allemaal werkt.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## MissMolly

Als je op thanks klikt, bedank je iemand.
Heb je daar eventueel later spijt van, en wil je dat bedankje dus ongedaan maken, dan kan je op remove your thanks klikken om je bedankje te verwijderen.

----------


## kootje1953

Tja MissMolly,
Misschien een beetje theadraal maar zijn wij niet alle stakkers die zoeken in de duisternis wat dat betreft is ouder worden een harde les in deze koude maatschappij.Ik zelf zeg ondanks dat ik zo vaak op mijn neus ben gegaan en teleur gesteld ben "gewoon een beetje lief zijn voor elkander kost zo weinig en doet zo veel.En ja die ene die onverbidelijk voor je gaat die is er voor iedereen,ik zelf ben nu 58 jaar en heb mijn eerste vrouw leren kennen toen ik 32 jaar was samen een kind gekregen uit liefde en er onverbiddelijk voor elkaar zijn,toen mijn dochter negen maanden was is zij in mijn armen overleden aan een hart aanval die liefde van haar heb ik sinds die tijd niet meer mogen ontvangen dat zijn de feiten en daar zal ik het mee moeten doen bedankt dat ik dit even kwijt kon kootje 53 allias Nico (echt)

----------


## dotito

@Kootje,

Dit moet vreselijk voor je zijn geweest leef met je mee... :Frown:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## MissMolly

Dat is echt het ergste wat je mee kan maken, je kind moeten begraven.......
Ik heb zelf geen kinderen, maar volgens mij is je kind verliezen een klap die je nooit echt te boven komt. De ergste, meest acute pijn zal waarschijnlijk wel wat slijten, maar verdwijnen doet het nooit, het verdriet en gemis blijft.

Heel, heel veel serkte.

----------


## MissMolly

> En als je spijt hebt van wat je hebt geschreven, kun je dat dan nog aanpassen ?


Als je het net geschreven hebt wel.
Als je achteraf iets veranderd wilt hebben, moet je dat aan de moderator/ beheerder vragen. Die kan het wel.

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Kootje,

Wat erg, mijn medeleven. Het is het ergste wat je kan overkomen. 
Heel veel sterkte, Jolanda27

----------


## sietske763

ik heb gelukkig een groot netwerk om mij heen, kom vaak tijd tekort om ze ook goed bij te houden.
sinds ik niet meer werk heb ik daar dus meer tijd voor.
heb veel verschillende contacten, bv
een om me te lachen, de ander serieus enz. en natuurlijk een beste vriendin waar we al meer dan 24 jaar beide heel gelukkig mee zijn.
veelal ook nog collega,s van mijn vpk opleideing.
gelukkig kan ik contacten zelf uitzoeken want als het op familie aankomt dan wordt het totaal niets.
heb jammer genoeg ook de verkeerde ouders gehad met alle gevolgen vandien.
maar tegenover dat verdriet voel ik me zeer gezegend met zoveel mensen om mij heen

----------


## ben0911

@sietske
Absoluut waar. Familie krijg je en vrienden maak je.
En helaas moet je het vaak niet van de familie hebben. Helaas dezelfde ervaring.

Het zal mijn pret niet drukken:
Een dag niet gelachen is een dag niet geleefd. (desnoods om mezelf)

----------


## sietske763

helemaal gelijk Ben,
een dag niet gelachen is een dag niet geleefd, mijn standaard handtekening!!!
hoop voor je dat je er ook goed mee om kan gaan dat je niet bij je fam. kan aankloppen.
het is voor mij in die tijd een zware weg geweest, MAAR daarom ben ik ook zo blij met al die fijne mensen om mij heen, ze hebben mij in die tijd altijd gesteund en geholpen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Herkenbare meningen...
Ja in moeilijke tijd leer je echte vrienden kennen, jammer maar dan weet je in elk geval aan wie je wel wat hebt  :Smile: 
Luisterend oor ben ik ook vrijwel altijd voor iedereen, helaas is dat ook lang niet altijd andersom het geval...
Het is alleen erg fijn om bij iemand terecht te kunnen en dan is die ene zoveel meer waard  :Wink: 
En ja zoals Sietske zegt, verschillende vrienden voor verschillende dingen (sporten, uitgaan, gewoon lekker niks doen  :Stick Out Tongue: )
Echte vrienden zijn er voor je en begrijpen het als je even geen contact hebt opgenomen door omstandigheden en die mensen zijn goud waard!

----------


## diaantje1970

Ik heb altijd wel een aantal goede vriendinnen gehad, maar sinds ik ziek ben is bijna iedereen verdwenen. Ik had al 30 jaar een vriendin en zelfs die is weg nadat ik ziek ben geworden. Nog 1 vriendin die me af en toe is belt maar komen doet ze nooit en ik kan zelf niet komen. Ik heb gelukkig wel een hele lieve man maar die is veel weg voor zijn werk (vrachtwagenchauffeur buitenland). Mijn familie heb ik nooit een band mee gehad dus nu ook niet. Eigenlijk is het echt triest dat je blijkbaar in deze maatschappij alleen mee kan als je gezond bent.

----------


## afra1213

Beste Diaantje,

Het is heel vervelend dat e.e.a zo voor je gelopen is.
Gelukkig heb je een fijne man. 
Ik hoop dat je snel nieuwe contacten zal maken.
Internet kan inderdaad een oplossing zijn.

Probeer je tot deze tijd maar te richten op
alle dingen die je nog wel heb in plaats van
de dingen die je niet meer heb.

in ieder geval sterkte .

Afra1213

----------

